# مؤنث مفرد\مذكّر جمع



## Sidjanga

مرحبا من اجديد

وأنا عم بكتب سؤالي في هدا الموضوع مَكنتش متأكدة أي طرق طبيعية في نقول "مؤنث مفرد".

شفت وجرّبت أكمن إشي بغوغل, ,وبعدين كتبت "يا لمفرد المؤنث يا لجمع المذكّر".

بعدين شفت بالإجابات "مؤنث مفرد".

بنفع تقول التنتين ولا بس "مؤنث مفرد"؟
إذا بقدر أقول "مؤنث مفرد" أظني بنفع كمان أقول "مزكّر جمع", صح؟

في اختلافات بين اللهجة (الفلسطينية) وبين الفصحى بالنسبة لهدا؟

شكراً


----------



## Masjeen

Sidjanga said:


> في اختلافات بين اللهجة (الفلسطينية) وبين الفصحى بالنسبة لهدا؟



لا.. لا يوجد فرق.


----------



## clevermizo

sidjanga said:


> في اختلافات بين اللهجة (الفلسطينية) وبين الفصحى بالنسبة لهدا؟
> 
> شكراً



الكلمات اللي بتصف قواعد اللغة كلهن بتجوا من الفصحى وعلى علمي بسبب ذلك ما في فروق بين المصطلحات المستعمَلة باللهجات وبالفصحى حتى لو كنتي عم بتصفي قواعد اللغة العامية (وهدا الأمر استثنائي). يمكن إنه الناس رح تلفظ هاي الكلمات حسب لفظهن العادي العامي ولكن بعض المتكلمين يمكن إنهن يختارو يستعملو اللفظ كما هو بالفصحى. مثلا للمثنّى - سمعت لفظين: إمْسَنّى/مُسَنّى وكمان مُثــَنَّى.


----------



## نائلة

مثنى صمّاء


----------

